# Sadie's birthday



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Sadie would have been 12 years old today i miss that girl so much and its 15 months tomorrow that she went to the bridge.
Never a day goes by that i don't think about her or miss her.
The 2nd photo is when we first got her at 1 year old she was trying to fit in my jack russel's bed.

Happy Birthday Sadie hope your havng a good party at the bridge with your Meg and all the other goldens sweet dreams your always in my heart never to be forgotten.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never seen young pics of your girls, she's adorable, Happy Birthday princess,


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

mist said:


> I've never seen young pics of your girls, she's adorable, Happy Birthday princess,


Thanks mist she came from a home with 7 children and 1 other dog she was shut in a small kitchen all day she was not wanted poor love we soon let her see there was a big wide world out there.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Maggie, I didn't know it was Sadies birthday today. Hope she is having a big birthday bash at the bridge with Meg and that my Meg is invited! 
What a lovely pic of her. So cute.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Maggie, I didn't know it was Sadies birthday today. Hope she is having a big birthday bash at the bridge with Meg and that my Meg is invited!
> What a lovely pic of her. So cute.


Of course your Meg is invited and poor Sadie would think she is seeing double as our Megs looked so much a like and the same in many ways.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday at the bridge sweet Sadie,nice pic Maggie reminds me of another golden girl that likes to squish into little beds.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sadie!!! I sure hope you are enjoying yourself and all the freedom and all our other beautiful goldens at the bridge!!!

what a cute photo of Sadie in the small bed!!!
.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> Thanks mist she came from a home with 7 children and 1 other dog she was shut in a small kitchen all day she was not wanted poor love we soon let her see there was a big wide world out there.


AND FOR THAT ...
SADIE WILL BE FOREVER GRATEFUL


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sure Sadie and Meg are having a ball Maggie. Bless her, she was a special girl to you and Ray, such a pretty one too. Love the pic of her squeezing into that little bed, can't help but bring a smile to my face..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that my Ben is probably running and playing with Sadie on her special day. Anniversaries are always hard but it helps to think of the happy memories and know you gave her the best years of her life. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that my Ben is probably running and playing with Sadie on her special day. Anniversaries are always hard but it helps to think of the happy memories and know you gave her the best years of her life. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, sweet Sadie. I hope you're enjoying your wait at the bridge until you can meet up with your Mom again.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you're memories comfort you. I hope she's playing with my Sam, running with wild abandon.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What would we do without the memories of our dogs? The pic of Sadie in the bed bought a smile to my face. My heart goes out to you Maggie - we know what you are going through and how extra hard the anniversaries are.

If I know my lot they will be wishing Sadie a Happy Birthday and giving her licks and cuddles.

The other "owners loss" (and i use the term loosely) was definately Sadie's gain. Her fairy dogmother made sure that she came to you and Ray.

Run free, play hard with your friends and sleep softly Sadie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words i tried to read them yesterday but couldn't see through the tears.
Its just so nice to know that are arw other people out there that understand how you feel.
Sadie was my true heart dog.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> The other "owners loss" (and i use the term loosely) was definately Sadie's gain. Her fairy dogmother made sure that she came to you and Ray.


 What a lovely thing to say and so very true. She couldn't have gone to a better home.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Sadie was a lovely girl Maggie, and I can just imagine Fred chasing her round the fields at the bridge. God bless our best buddies


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler the Skypup told me that he and Sadie are having a high old time and love the new tennis balls they play with.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so sad for you...but I bet shes having one heck of a party in doggie heaven...she was beautiful by the way...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Skyler the Skypup told me that he and Sadie are having a high old time and love the new tennis balls they play with.


Thanks Steve i miss that girl just so much.


----------

